# Yesterday's terrorist attack; unsettling thought...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Watching yesterday's terrorist attack, it seemed obvious that the explosions were IEDs, and another BTDT buddy of mine texted me and opined the amount of smoke suggested black power was used as the explosive charge. Shortly after that a witness/vistim told Fox News that he found shotgun pellets in his clothing after the explosions.

I immediately thought of Rham Imanuel's famous statement, about never failing to take advantage of a good disaster. If in fact black powder and shotgun pellets are found to be part of the IEDs, are we next going to find black powder shooting and reloading components in the Left's gun control crosshairs?...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You know they will turn it around on us.

http://weaselzippers.us/2013/04/15/comp ... tatements/

Right there it is almost an admission that he will not do anything nor will the administration do anything to help stop this in the future except take actions to restrict our rights. Truly a dark day for Boston and the rest of the US.

Crime does not pay - unless you are an undertaker following Walker, Texas Ranger, on a routine patrol.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have any of you noticed that when a gun bill comes up to congress the level of violence miraculously escalates?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes and when the dems are in power shootings seem to happen almost every day.

Chuck Norris invented the internet&#8230; just so he had a place to store his porn.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The sad thing is that all people feel bad when acts like this are comitted. The more tragic thing is that our lawmakers do the knee jerk reaction that makes people "feel good" but do nothing but take our rights away. The problem is that people who have no reguard for the laws will have the ability to conduct their business with less chance of restiance. Yes, this will be in the limelight and the Obama's will haul the victoms about to show how much he cares. All the while the root problems will be left to fester.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I read today that the powder he got for his bombs was from fireworks, they said that this is common, in a few domestic terrorist events\attempts this was the case. There was a bomb threat for times square where they found the guy who made the threat was dismantling fireworks.


----------

